# Counting down the days and my sleep is a mess



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Surgery is next tuesday and everyone keeps worrying that I'm depressed. I'm not or at least I don't think that I am. My sleep has been horrible lately though. I feel so exhausted all day long like it's a struggle to get through my day. Then when I get home I can't stay awake and find myself dozing on the couch or in the chair until I go to bed at 10:00 (which is hours early for me). Then of course I've slept so much the evening before I'm waking up at 4:30 or 5:00 in the morning. I don't know if some of this has to do with the hysterectomy thats been 2 months ago or if my thyroid is going crazy. Whatever it is... it's very irritating. I have so many things I want to do or get done before surgery and just don't feel that I have the energy to do anything!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sleep deprivation is the pits it makes everything worse. Best wishes for a wonderful recovery!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh! A very, very good friend of mine had a hysterectomy about the time I had my TT. Her sleep was "off" for nearly three months and the hormonal disruptions really threw her for a loop. I can't imagine if there was thyroid issues thrown into the mix. I'm so very sorry you are having such a hard time and hope you can get some rest soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shaciam said:


> Surgery is next tuesday and everyone keeps worrying that I'm depressed. I'm not or at least I don't think that I am. My sleep has been horrible lately though. I feel so exhausted all day long like it's a struggle to get through my day. Then when I get home I can't stay awake and find myself dozing on the couch or in the chair until I go to bed at 10:00 (which is hours early for me). Then of course I've slept so much the evening before I'm waking up at 4:30 or 5:00 in the morning. I don't know if some of this has to do with the hysterectomy thats been 2 months ago or if my thyroid is going crazy. Whatever it is... it's very irritating. I have so many things I want to do or get done before surgery and just don't feel that I have the energy to do anything!


Aw; you have been through so much. Hey, there is difference between text book depression and life coming at you too fast!

Soon this will be behind you and life will be good again.


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Yah, it might not be full blown depression. Depression symptoms have to be present for 2 or more weeks for the diagnosis of depression to apply. People feel down all the time, and it sounds like you are going thru a lot right now. I would be very tired too!! It could be all the hormone fluxuations as well...I really hope you feel better soon and GL on Tuesday.


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm such a routine kind of girl that with my sleep this off it's a real aggrevation. I'm usually up until 11:00 or so and sleep until 6:15. My body seems to think it's normal to get up at 4 am now. The other day I got up at 4 so I thought I would push myself to stay awake longer so maybe I would sleep longer. Needless to say I got past the point of tired but then couldn't fall asleep until 4 am and had to get up at 6:15 for work. Talk about a walking zombie!

I'm trying to make sure that as much as possible is taking care of here at home before surgery Tuesday. I do however have something fun planned for the weekend. My husband and I are taking our son to an indoor waterpark. Thought it would be great to do something other than clean and sleep!

I'm mentally ready to get this surgery over with. I think I'm just a little unprepared though. I have no idea what to wear home from the hospital. My parents are pushing for me to stay at their house for a few days after to get rest without being bothered from the kids. I just don't know where I"ll be able to sleep somewhat comfortably. So I"m just going with a wing it kind of attitude.


----------

